# 186 ens



## BT0324 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi All, this site is dominated by 189 apps etc. So thought I'd post some info for anyone after details about 186 ENS.

I moved to OZ on a 457 in October 2015, and applied to convert my 457 via the Employee Nominated temporary resident transition stream of the 186 visa (Details here - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/186-). I used an agent to co-ordinate with my companies nomination, however can guide on what document and process steps my wife and I were required to follow.

I applied 4 days after I was eligible on October 4th 2017 and was granted PR 02nd February. So MUCH quicker than the advertised 7-10 months.

Anyway, feel free to contact me if you have any queries re 457 (soon to be replaced), 186, Sydney or OZ in general


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BT0324 said:


> Hi All, this site is dominated by 189 apps etc. So thought I'd post some info for anyone after details about 186 ENS.
> 
> I moved to OZ on a 457 in October 2015, and applied to convert my 457 via the Employee Nominated temporary resident transition stream of the 186 visa (Details here - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/186-). I used an agent to co-ordinate with my companies nomination, however can guide on what document and process steps my wife and I were required to follow.
> 
> ...



Well, you are British, or low-risk country, therefore, your grant would quicker than for most of applicants.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BT0324 said:


> Hi All, this site is dominated by 189 apps etc. So thought I'd post some info for anyone after details about 186 ENS.
> 
> I moved to OZ on a 457 in October 2015, and applied to convert my 457 via the Employee Nominated temporary resident transition stream of the 186 visa (Details here - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/186-). I used an agent to co-ordinate with my companies nomination, however can guide on what document and process steps my wife and I were required to follow.
> 
> ...


Nothing quick in getting grant in 4 months

I got it in 15 days after I finished uploading my documents 

It is the complexity of your case and the quality of the documents which you have uploaded, which determines the time taken for processing 
The 7-10 months is just a guideline, nothing more then that

Cheers


----------



## Nishant Khanduri (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello newbienz,

Please share tips / tricks for scoring 79+ in PTE-A.

Also, I have a very specific query about 189. Do you know of a case where the applicant has been self-employed for the last 6-7 years, has had breaks in between (because of nature of work) 
[e.g. as a Management Consultant - one will do multiple assignments and there are bound to be breaks in between two assignments, especially if the applicant works as an independent / self-employed management consultant and not an employee]
and has received a positive skills assessment from VETASSESS followed by sub class 189 PR grant?

Please share your experiential inputs / advise on how should one approach this sort of application.

Regards,
Nishant.


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

BT0324 said:


> Hi All, this site is dominated by 189 apps etc. So thought I'd post some info for anyone after details about 186 ENS.
> 
> I moved to OZ on a 457 in October 2015, and applied to convert my 457 via the Employee Nominated temporary resident transition stream of the 186 visa (Details here - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/186-). I used an agent to co-ordinate with my companies nomination, however can guide on what document and process steps my wife and I were required to follow.
> 
> ...


Excellent post. Thanks for your post and wanting to help. I applied to ENS 186 DE stream in November 2017 so hoping our application is picked up very soon.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nishant Khanduri said:


> Hello newbienz,
> 
> Please share tips / tricks for scoring 79+ in PTE-A.
> 
> ...


I have no tips or tricks for PTEA
I have spent the better part of my last decade in western countries so probably my English is as good as wanted by PTEA to give me 90,90,90,88
As I was transferred to Australia , I just had 1.5 days to study
So I just had a marathon session. That’s all

Being self employed with breaks in between, should not be an issue
You will get the experience for which you can claim points calculated based on the actual periods you worked and not for the gaps I presume

You will have to take a plunge and apply for assessment instead of waiting for advice from others

Cheers


----------



## Muruganandam (Feb 4, 2013)

I worked in Sydney for about three years with 457 visas and after I returned to India in 2016, the VISA got canceled. 
Now, I am planning to go back to Australia with Employer Nomination scheme - PR186 visa but I am not sure whether still, I can apply through Temporary Residence Transition stream or should I have to apply through Direct Entry stream? If both are possible, which one would be quickest?

Thanks in advance!

Regards,


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Muruganandam said:


> I worked in Sydney for about three years with 457 visas and after I returned to India in 2016, the VISA got canceled.
> Now, I am planning to go back to Australia with Employer Nomination scheme - PR186 visa but I am not sure whether still, I can apply through Temporary Residence Transition stream or should I have to apply through Direct Entry stream? If both are possible, which one would be quickest?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> ...


If your 457 visa got cancelled and you are outside Australia, you are no longer eligible to apply for the ENS 186 Transition stream. Direct Entry stream will be your only option for the ENS 186 visa.


----------



## BT0324 (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, wasn't aware it was competition.... But well done on your 15 days, you keep mentioning it all over the site.. I was just sharing information for people who may be interested in 186 times and offering help, so not sure of the relevance of your point.

Cheers


----------



## BT0324 (Aug 1, 2017)

good luck, hopefully you're not too far behind me, all the best in this awesome country!  Where you living?


----------



## BT0324 (Aug 1, 2017)

Nice one... Best way to be, will happen and you'll wonder what all the fuss was about. Now i'm PR i'm fully focused on improving my surfing...


----------



## vaibhav181 (Sep 25, 2016)

I applied for ENS 186 DE , decision ready application, via my employers agent on September 15, 2017.

Haven't heard back anything yet .


----------



## Yvonntje (Feb 17, 2018)

Hello All,

My employer's agent submitted my decision ready application on the 10th of January, now I am excited to see how long it will take. On the immi site the advise 10-15 months, hope they'll be a bit quicker than that


----------



## vaibhav181 (Sep 25, 2016)

Yvonntje said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My employer's agent submitted my decision ready application on the 10th of January, now I am excited to see how long it will take. On the immi site the advise 10-15 months, hope they'll be a bit quicker than that




Saw this Link on some forum where ENS applicants manage this to help other new applicants to guess when they expect the grant.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...CcskWLjQjHV_6yVvUBRHceWE_a0/edit?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Cbyrne11 (Apr 20, 2017)

Hey,

Wish I was as organised as you are, been here 4 and a bit years and only now looking at applying for PR. Hoping to go through the ENS system with my employer as I've heard processing times are much shorter.

Would you be able to send me on a list of what you needed, I'm an engineer and Irish so thinking we would be similar requirements.

Thanks
Colin


----------



## Neha_India (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello There

Appreciated if anyone could please help me on this,

I am a primary applicant and I've submitted my application for 186 on Nov 9 2017. Yesterday, I received an email requesting for more documents. I and my partner are requested to undergo the medical examination, which we'll undergo soon.

Secondly, they have requested Police Checks of my parents, who neither are included in the 186 application nor will be accompanying us any time sooner in the foreseeable future. They have never been to Australia. In short they have absolutely nothing to do with this application, then why is immigration dept. asking for their police checks?

I have also checked the document checklist for a 186 visa applicant on border.gov.au before submitting the application and I didn't come across any information about police checks required for family members who are 'non accompanying / not included in application' and hence I didn't ask my parents to apply for police checks in India.

Anyone with such experience?

I tried to contact to the immi dept but you all know how big headache it is. No one answers phone or replies back to any emails, no matter how important those are. If you call customer care they are equally useless as their department.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Neha_India said:


> Hello There
> 
> Appreciated if anyone could please help me on this,
> 
> ...


If I were in your shoes, I would simply get the PCC for my parents and submit to the department and get over with it

I see no point in fighting with the department on why and how for such a small issue

If the address in the passport and their current residential address is the same,they will get the same across the counter from the PSK

Cheers


----------



## Neha_India (Jul 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would simply get the PCC for my parents and submit to the department and get over with it
> 
> I see no point in fighting with the department on why and how for such a small issue
> 
> ...


Thanks newbienz

The case is not what it seems like. My father got transferred to Jammu from Pune (Maharashtra) last year and mother just got her transfer order and she is between the places. 

So no matter how hard they try they could not get the PCC done within 28 days as addresses wouldn't match.

Do you know anyone with such a trail? I just want to know if they would agree that providing PCC for the family members who are not included in the application is not necessary.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Neha_India said:


> Thanks newbienz
> 
> The case is not what it seems like. My father got transferred to Jammu from Pune (Maharashtra) last year and mother just got her transfer order and she is between the places.
> 
> ...


You already have the email id of the CO

Why don’t you email him directly politely asking for clarification on the PCC of the parents as they are not included in the application 

Tell him that you have no problem in submitting the same, if it is still required, but as they are between change of residence it will take some time

I am sure he will get back to you saying that it is not required 

Cheers


----------



## Neha_India (Jul 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You already have the email id of the CO
> 
> Why don’t you email him directly politely asking for clarification on the PCC of the parents as they are not included in the application
> 
> ...


There is no personal email and I have replied to emails I have received which are generalised emails, [email protected] and [email protected]. 

I have emailed to both but their auto response suggests indifferently. There is a long queue of emails they need attend to before mine. I hope you are getting what I am suggesting.


----------



## jp_76_in (Mar 13, 2017)

jfperez05 said:


> Excellent post. Thanks for your post and wanting to help. I applied to ENS 186 DE stream in November 2017 so hoping our application is picked up very soon.




Hi jfperez05,

Can you share the process for apply ENS 186 DE visa.
I am in Telecom and one Australian company wants to nominate me.
As I understand following 3 steps are in this visa process.
1st step: Nomination can be approve.
2nd step: after nomination approval apply for skill assessment.
3rd step : after approval of skill assessment apply for PR Visa. 

Is it correct?

Pls guide me.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharanchakradhar (Apr 4, 2018)

*186 is applicable?*

Hi Guys,

I'm presently on 457  where my first time grant year is June 2016 for one year only and the second time is again in June 2017( I Think its a renewal) but both are granted with subclass 457 only. I'm working with the same employer now and now they are asking me to leave. Am I eligible to ENS 186 Direct stream?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## sourabhisme (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi 

I have a question regarding 186 visa. I have completed 2 years in 457 visa and planning to apply for 186 visa under TRT scheme.

I was wondering what's the procedure to apply do I have to wait for nomination to approve first or I can file my application at the same time.what kind of documents I need to apply.

Also, I'm not using any agent even my employer will file the nomination themselves. Is it worth talking a risk.

Really appreciated of someone can reply.

Kind regards


----------



## Divyamer (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi,

Can someone help me wit the below query.

I m working in Australia with the same employer under consultancy payroll since 3 years . I have requested my client to sponsor me PR under 186 (direct entry scheme ) and they were happy to do that if I get positive skills assessment.
I have received my positive skills assessment today which shows that my skills are suitable for code 261112( systems analyst). Over all I had 5 years of experience india 2 years and Australia 3 years.

Thought my graduation considered as ICT major they have removed 4 yrs of experience as imp education is not matching to exp.

My query is I’m ineligible to 186 I had positive skills assessment and 3 year 2 months Australian exp for the nominated occupation.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Divyamer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone help me wit the below query.
> 
> ...


You are currently on which visa and ANZsco code ?


Cheers


----------



## Divyamer (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi,

261112 ( Systems analyst) . I’m on visa sub class 500 dependant applicant.my husband is doing masters in research Where we both had full working rights.
I’m i eligible as I had already 5 yrs experience still working as systems analyst as graduation is into EEE they deducted 4 yrs experience but I received positive assessment.

Thanks for your reply
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Divyamer said:


> Hi,
> 
> 261112 ( Systems analyst) . I’m on visa sub class 500 dependant applicant.my husband is doing masters in research Where we both had full working rights.
> I’m i eligible as I had already 5 yrs experience still working as systems analyst as graduation is into EEE they deducted 4 yrs experience but I received positive assessment.
> ...


Unfortunately you are left with just 1 year of relevant experience 
You will have to wait for another 2 years before you become eligible for sponsorship under 186
You can submit your EOI under 190 and as you are already working, you may get lucky 
Or Maybe your husband can get an invite under state sponsorship after he completes his masters

Cheers


----------



## Bkoiyean (Jun 24, 2018)

NB said:


> Unfortunately you are left with just 1 year of relevant experience
> You will have to wait for another 2 years before you become eligible for sponsorship under 186
> You can submit your EOI under 190 and as you are already working, you may get lucky
> Or Maybe your husband can get an invite under state sponsorship after he completes his masters
> ...



Hi NB,

I thought the requirement of 3-year working experience for 186 DE is not related to the one shown in Skill Assessment (SA) because what in SA is only for point test such as 189 or 190?

When I have just enough 3-year experience to apply 186 DE, it means I only have 2-year experience claimed in my skill assessment because 1 year is deducted. 

From my understanding under your words, they will look at my experience in SA, not the one in my real life. Right?

Please correct me if I’m wrong. 

Thank you,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

